

Primecoin paper released. Client to follow soon. - josephagoss
http://ppcoin.org/static/primecoin-paper.pdf

======
josephagoss
SunnyKing (behind ppcoin, the first proof of stake crypto coin) has released
his paper for primecoin.

[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=245953.msg2671790#ms...](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=245953.msg2671790#msg2671790)

This is apparently the first non hash cash based crypto currency.

